# Big find this week :))



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Thought I'd share a couple pics of this week's best find.


















Oh, I do have to put the tote back on. The guy took it off so it didn't get damaged in the crate.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

That is nice Dave! I have a LN version and let me tell you, you will LOVE that plane! After using a hybrid Record T-5 (really just a #5 with a side handle mounted) for so long, moving to a real shoot board plane was really nice. Makes shooting so easy and takes a lot of the effort out of it. Great find, have fun with it.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Now that is a sweet find.


----------



## TobyC (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## shaver (Sep 1, 2013)

*drool* - gimmeh!

How much did that set you back?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Those are hard to find. Nice and lucky.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Wow. Great find. Especially if you did not have to give away your first born.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Where did you find that beauty? Really good score.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh, my… that is unbelievable! In the box, no less… I … am … so …. envious ….

We need details, pls. How? Where?

Oh, my…


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

holy crap, that is killer! Looks like it's in great shape too.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks!! As some of you know, I visit the occasional garage/estate sale. While I was waiting for one sale to open a few weeks ago, I got talking with a couple of other guys who were also waiting. Basically, we were all just trying to make sure we weren't competing with each other and when I told them I was looking for woodworking tools, one guy said "Oh, you should come over to my house. I have a bunch of woodworking tools." I did and saw this. While I won't say exactly what the price was, I will say it was closer to 4 figures than I've ever spent before on a single tool. One thing that is really interesting is that a buddy of mine spoke to Martin J. Donnelly about it and its worth more than I thought because of the box. Mr. Donnelly is going to stop and give me an estimate of what he thinks it will bring at one of his auctions.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

great story. You suck though.


----------



## kokomoron (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh my goodness.. I would love to have one of those..


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

That's fantastic Dave, congratulations!


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, you pretty much suck. No other way to say it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, I showed your story and #52 pictures to my wife in an attempt to convey why I want to stop at garage and yard sales all the time. It's the chance, however remote, of finding something as amazingly cool as that boxed Shoot plane. Oh, and thank you for correcting the nomenclature. I've always seen it as a Chute Board (even on B&G, for example) vs. Shoot Board. Primary source data is a very good thing!


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

NO problem Smitty. As a matter of fact, its interesting you mention "Chute vs. Shoot". When I was trying to do some homework, I found MUCH more info under "Chute planes", even at the Martin J. Donnelly site.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, can you post dimensions for the box? And detail on the inside piece that's keeping the #51 in place (looks like a block running the full length of the box' interior. Is that piece fastened to the side, or ?


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Smitty, I'm afraid I no longer have the plane. Someone who saw the post contacted me and offered me too much to say "No" to. I'm sure I can reach out to him and get the dimensions and detail on the inside restraining bar. I can tell you that the bar is nailed from both ends and that it holds the plane pretty securely. Stand by.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Great for you, congrats on the deal! Anything you can find would be appreciated. In your research, did you ever run across 'Intructions' Stanley may have printed and sold with the planr, like those for the #45 or #444?


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I did not find any instructions by Stanley. The guy that sold the plane to me had printed out some generic instructions, but that was it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I figured as much, because if there was one made the interwebz would have surely turned it up by now. Thanks, Dave!


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

No problem Smitty. The guy that bought the 51 sent me the dimensions. Here ya go: 23 1/2" long, 11" wide and 5 3/4" tall. Those are outside dimensions. The board running down the inside is 3/4" x 2 1/2" and another 3/4" x 2 1/2" piece to stop the plane from sliding around inside. HTH!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Outstanding, thanks so much. I will be making one of these boxes, it's a huge help!!


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

Smitty,

correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't believe we've ever seen your chute board/plane-have we?

(I have dangerously assumed that you have one, hence your desire to replicate the box)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

The plane, yes. The board, alas, no as I don't own one. But I'm optimistic, hence the box build project.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Smitty, doesn't Patrick have a cracked one on this months list?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah, I saw that one. He also had a #51 on the list. Wonder why they were matched and sold as a set?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Does seem odd, unless he thought the #51 wouldn't sell with a damaged 52?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Not much damage at that.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

SO what's holding you back? It's only money! Says the broke semi retiree.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Just need the two inside boards and a shoot board, of course.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm not making any promises, but I think I know someone that has the board but no plane. If you like, I'll check and see if he does and what he wants for it. Let me know.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

Smitty,
Let me be the first to say "you suck" 
Congrats!


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

Agree, but he earned it!


----------

